# calibre in Portage stagniert...

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, kennt jemand den Hintergrund, warum calibre in Portage bei Version 5.6.0 verharrt? ich überlege, ob ich es nach der Anleitung auf der Homepage installiere.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ich versuche, das ebuild zu erstellen, aber es braucht sip>=5.1

```
SIPing 3 files...

/usr/bin/python3.8 -c import os; os.chdir('/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-5.10.1/work/calibre-5.10.1/build/pyqt/pictureflow'); from sipbuild.tools.build import main; main(); --verbose --no-make --qmake /usr/lib64/qt5/bin/qmake

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<string>", line 1, in <module>

ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'sipbuild'
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ich versuche, das ebuild zu erstellen, aber es braucht sip>=5.1
> 
> ```
> SIPing 3 files...
> 
> ...

 

Nur ein unglücklicher Zufall. Seit dem 6. Feb. 2021 ist:

 *Quote:*   

> SIP v6.0.1 has been released. This is a minor bug-fix release.

 

Ich hoffe das zieht nicht ein QT-Typisches 6.0.x in QT hinter sich her. Aber es scheint als sei Gentoo einfach in einer ungünstigen Update-Bugwelle gelandet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Das sieht ja nicht so gut aus.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es scheint, als ob nur Arch Linux hier Schritt hält. Hat das vielleicht mit Lizenzen o.ä. bei Qt6 zu tun?

----------

## asturm

Es hat damit zu tun dass das ein fürchterliches Paket ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

5.16.1 in Portage und Version 5.21.0 aktuell.   :Shocked: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mittlerweile funktioniert die Version 5.16.1  aus portage nicht mehr....  Aktuell ist die Version 5.24.0

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Mittlerweile funktioniert die Version 5.16.1  aus portage nicht mehr....

 

Ich habe einen Patch dafür erstellt

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Aktuell ist die Version 5.24.0

 

Und ein PR für dies auch, aber einige Pakete müssen demaskiert werden (PyQt5-5.15.5_pre und sip-6)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke für das ebuild

```
emerge =calibre-5.24.0 --autounmask-write --autounmask-backtrack=y --autounmask=y --backtrack=100

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/snowball-stemmer-0.20140325  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  NS   #] dev-python/sip-6.2.0_pre2107131757 [4.19.25-r1]

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-python/PyQt-builder-1.10.3  USE="-doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8" 

[ebuild     U #] dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.5_pre2107091435 [5.15.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ~] app-text/calibre-5.24.0 [5.16.1]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/PyQt5:0

  (dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.5_pre2107091435:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="bluetooth dbus declarative gui multimedia network opengl printsupport svg webchannel widgets -debug -designer -examples -gles2-only -help -location -positioning -sensors -serialport -speech -sql -testlib -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8" pulled in by

    >=dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.5_pre2107091435[gui,svg,widgets,network,printsupport,python_targets_python3_9(-)] required by (app-text/calibre-5.24.0:0/0::local, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ios udisks" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 -python3_8"

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  (dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="bluetooth dbus declarative gui multimedia network opengl printsupport ssl svg webchannel widgets -debug -designer -examples -gles2-only -help -location -positioning -sensors -serialport -speech -sql -testlib -websockets -x11extras -xmlpatterns" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-python3_10) -python3_8" pulled in by

    ~dev-python/PyQt5-5.15.4[gui,network,printsupport,ssl,webchannel,widgets,python_targets_python3_8(-)?,python_targets_python3_9(-)?,python_targets_python3_10(-)?] required by (dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 (-python3_10) -python3_8"
```

Was kann ich hier machen? PyQt5-5.15.4-r1 zuerst deinstallieren?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Es gibt einen zweiten Commit für das Paket dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905 im PR, diesen sollten Sie ebenfalls installieren

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Jetzt gibt es ein Problem mit dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905

```
/usr/bin/qmake -recursive PyQtWebEngine.pro

Info: creating stash file /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905/work/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5.dev2108100905-python3_9/.qmake.stash

Reading /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905/work/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5.dev2108100905-python3_9/QtWebEngineCore/QtWebEngineCore.pro

Reading /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905/work/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5.dev2108100905-python3_9/QtWebEngine/QtWebEngine.pro

Reading /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905/work/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5.dev2108100905-python3_9/QtWebEngineWidgets/QtWebEngineWidgets.pro

The project has been built.

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905::local failed (configure phase):

 *   run_in_build_dir: BUILD_DIR not set.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2346:  Called run_in_build_dir 'eqmake5' '-recursive' 'PyQtWebEngine.pro'

 *   environment, line 2325:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ -n ${BUILD_DIR} ]] || die "${FUNCNAME}: BUILD_DIR not set.";

 * 
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Versuchen Sie, in der Funktion src_configure die Variable myconf zu ändern:

```
        local myconf=(

            sip-build

            --qmake="$(qt5_get_bindir)"/qmake

            --build-dir="${BUILD_DIR}"

            --api-dir="${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/qt5/qsci/api/python/

            --scripts-dir="$(python_get_scriptdir)"

            $(usex debug '--debug --trace' '')

            --verbose

            --no-make

        )
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich möchte mich vorab für die Hilfe bedanken.

```

src_configure() {

   configuration() {

      local myconf=(

            sip-build

            --qmake="$(qt5_get_bindir)"/qmake

            --build-dir="${BUILD_DIR}"

            --api-dir="${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/qt5/qsci/api/python/

            --scripts-dir="$(python_get_scriptdir)"

            $(usex debug '--debug --trace' '')

            --verbose

            --no-make

        )

      echo "${myconf[@]}"

      "${myconf[@]}" || die

   }

   python_foreach_impl configuration

   run_in_build_dir eqmake5 -recursive ${PN}.pro

}
```

```
The project has been built.

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905::local failed (configure phase):

 *   run_in_build_dir: BUILD_DIR not set.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2346:  Called run_in_build_dir 'eqmake5' '-recursive' 'PyQtWebEngine.pro'

 *   environment, line 2325:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ -n ${BUILD_DIR} ]] || die "${FUNCNAME}: BUILD_DIR not set.";
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Es tut mir leid, aber ich kann das Problem auf keinem meiner Systeme reproduzieren, Können Sie das gesamte build.log posten?

-- edit --

Jetzt wurde das dev-python/PyQtWebEngine Paket zum offiziellen tree hinzugefügt, probieren Sie es aus.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das hier https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/tree/dev-python/PyQtWebEngine/PyQtWebEngine-5.15.5_pre2108100905.ebuild funktioniert. Zumindest bin ich jetzt wieder bei 

```
calibre-5.24.0
```

Dankeschön.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aktualisiert auf Version 5.25.0 und ergänzt eine fehlende Abhängigkeit

----------

## flammenflitzer

 :Very Happy:  Danke

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Version 5.16.1 mit Patches und Version 5.25.0 sind jetzt im offiziellen tree

----------

